# Best portrait lens for Sony a6000



## mraza2031 (Aug 2, 2015)

Gents,
I am considering Sony a6000 as a family digital camera . I liked the size and mostly importantly my wife is happy with the size and feel of a6000.

The big question is what lens to get for this camera? We wanted mostly family pictures or group photos indoor setting. Some outdoor shots of my daughter and wife . We wanted best lens for people /group photos indoors.

I read a lot about zeiss 24mm,32mm and 55mm.

Also read a lot about Sony 35 and 50mm

I just can't decide what's best for indoor family portraits and low light lens.

Please recommend me e mount lens

Thanks in advance



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Aug 2, 2015)

Sony do an e mount 50mm f1.8, it's stats alone point at it being a good portrait lens for a 6000


----------



## mraza2031 (Aug 2, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Sony do an e mount 50mm f1.8, it's stats alone point at it being a good portrait lens for a 6000


Yes but I heard it's slow auto focus . I wanted something fast auto focus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Aug 2, 2015)

I've never read that but only glanced over review as I had once looked at Sony system, so you are likely better informed


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2015)

I have the Sony 50 on my nex7. It's decent af in good lighting, but 50mm on an aspc might be tight for group depending on your indoor situation. If I needed something for indoor groups, I would go a little wider.


----------



## mraza2031 (Aug 2, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I have the Sony 50 on my nex7. It's decent af in good lighting, but 50mm on an aspc might be tight for group depending on your indoor situation. If I needed something for indoor groups, I would go a little wider.


Such as 26mm 1.8?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2015)

mraza2031 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Sony 50 on my nex7. It's decent af in good lighting, but 50mm on an aspc might be tight for group depending on your indoor situation. If I needed something for indoor groups, I would go a little wider.
> ...


I don't have any of the other lenses you suggested, however I think I may go 35 1.8. 35 should be a decent enough focal length. 26 would be quite a bit of distortion for portraits.


----------



## mraza2031 (Aug 2, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> mraza2031 said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

